# Get out your big cash roll



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Aurora-Ford...66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:10|294:200


Get it all undone, depending on your spending, how far you wanna go for fun? 
(obscure great song BTW)

someone wanna toss a bid on this one?

too rich for my blood 

PickeringtonDad


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way out of my league too... When did Ford make a Matador??? Always thought it was an AMC...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Way out of my league too... When did Ford make a Matador??? Always thought it was an AMC...


That's what makes this item so rare and expensive, SCMan! A lot of folks have the AMC Matador in stock car or taxi guise. How many of us have a Ford Matador? None!

:drunk::hat::dude::freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I'll sit tight and hold out for the Chevy Gemlin... LOL


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Way out of my league too... When did Ford make a Matador??? Always thought it was an AMC...


It's along the same lines as the "Capri Funny Car". Someone just didn't know any better and no one else bothered to check.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wonder if he would sell the front bumper? I need one.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I wonder if he would sell the front bumper? I need one.



Urrmmm...sure he would.
761.03- 15.03 for the chassis=746.00
746.00 divided by 4(body pieces) = 186.50.....
Urrrmm...have you tried RRR? Suddenly 10.00 each sounds ok.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll just watch from the sidelines! :freak: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

After consulting my financial advisers, I will sadly have to pass on this opportunity of a lifetime. Sad, Dave.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I have sworn off my materialistic ways. I will no longer be a slave to the world of "gotta have this and gotta have that".

Unless I find something I can really afford. That's outrageous!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm out as well. I can find better ways to enjoy that kind of money.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hold on now, this car could double it's value in another 20 years or so.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

50 minutes to go and I'M WINNING!!!!!!!

.

.

.

Just kidding.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I would buy that for a buck...*

Well it didn't get the $2,000.00 they said it was worth but, that was smart on their part to mention a value that one sold for previously. If only 2 bidders would have gone all APE over it and started a bidding war this may have sold for a lot more.

I bet 2 or more bidders were busy on their Yacts and missed this one. :hat: :hat: Nice car!

Hey Rich do you have one of these with a Sprint car top on it? LOL Man am I ever gonna get from Rich when I do something messed up...Sorry...Not!!:beatdeadhorse: Just horsing around Rich *OUCH* that hurts. 

Bob...It's not even a Rat Rod...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess it only pulled half because this "G-Plus" "in the package" is on a MagnaTraction chassis. (or maybe a JL/AW!) It's funny, the auction he referenced shows a G-Plus chassis. The body is in excellent shape. He wouldn't sell me the front bumper though. 

Rich...I only make sprints out of rare indy cars...zilla(not)


----------

